# Is wallpaper border out of style?



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

IMO, unless you're selling the house, if you like it put it up there. It's easy to do and not very expensive. 

Just remember to put sizing on the wall before you hang the border. It will make it very easy for you or someone else when it's time to take it down.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## derf36 (Jul 4, 2009)

yep, wallpaper borders scream early '90's. Don't do it.... unless you really really really want to :no:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

gma2rjc said:


> IMO, unless you're selling the house, if you like it put it up there. It's easy to do and not very expensive.
> 
> Just remember to put sizing on the wall before you hang the border. It will make it very easy for you or someone else when it's time to take it down.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


 
I agree, it.s only out of style if you don't like it, also about PRIMING:whistling2: the wall first.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry I didn't explain it very well. I meant the sizing used just before you apply the border to the wall. You can find it where the other wallpaper products are.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

gma2rjc said:


> Sorry I didn't explain it very well. I meant the sizing used just before you apply the border to the wall. You can find it where the other wallpaper products are.


You explained it OK, it's just that the term "sizing" is not actually used anymore. It refers to the practice of applying an animal glue(size) to plaster walls before the application of wall paper back in the 20's through 50's. Priming is the proper terminology these days( no more animal glue is used), especially with the newer drywall. Real plaster and drywall are now primed using specific primers made for paper hanging.Please use these products and not paint primers and removal of papers will never again be a problem.:no:


----------



## nerd_flanders (Aug 5, 2009)

GO for it!
Wallpaper borders are un used these days but I think they should be used more often .


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

like others, I will say you should put on your walls what ever you want! It's your home and as such, should please YOU... 

are they a bit out of style these days, yep. But they're also very easy to remove if properly installed... so go for what you like!


----------



## Rose Duffy (Jul 30, 2009)

I agree, if you really love a wallpaper boarder then go for it... a more updated look however would be crown moldings. Of course they are in a whole different price range.


----------

